# Great British online source for Floris and Penhalgio etc



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen,

Found an online place called shopLondon bathecary. They carry call of them really. I got some Floris, and Penhalgion. They have Trufitt and Hill, Geo. F Trumper, Old Bond Street.
Carry All colognes, and shaving products. Nice prices. Have a store there.

Nice day


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jimmy:

Can you put up the link to the website? THANKS.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

www.shoplondons.com


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Website*

maxnharry,

Thank you shipmate, as you all can see I use a computer for checking my email, and checking the hoop and football scores. I am computer stupid, but I know my medicine!
LOL
Thanks shipmate
Have nice day my friends


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

No worries shipmate!


----------

